# Suche Mitstreiter



## xinhun (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey, 
ich hab mir letztens mal D2 + LOD gekauft und wollte nun ein bisschen zocken. Da ich von dem Game kaum ne Ahnung hab suche ich Leute die nochmal lust haben mit zu zocken und mir ein bisschen bei bringen können z.B Skillung, Attribut verteilung.

Gruß Xin

P.S. Schreibt mir ne PN oder added mich in ICQ 303789672


----------



## Ollimua (4. November 2008)

Hiho. Ich würde mich wegen sowas eher bei großen Diablo Communities wie india umsehen. Dort findest du sicherlich Mitstreiter, die dir helfen.


----------



## Graphit1970 (4. November 2008)

hi und hallo
also bei D2 neu anzufangen währe mal ne überlegung wert!
es ist nur die frage wie oft bzw. regelmäsig on sein möchte?
würde auch von lvl1 anfangen, nur wow ist und bleibt die nr.1 bei mir.
mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.

ps: da ich ts habe und auch nutze währe das eine voraussetzung
     als ersatz zum chat in D2 (mehr fan) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

cu und bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

